# Party time!



## Julie (Oct 28, 2015)

I am looking at having a wine party on November 7th. If you can make it post up so I know who can come and bring a covered dish, wine you want to share and wine you want to trade.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sorry we won't be able to make this one. We will have the pleasure of watching my grandson while my daughter is at a wedding.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 2, 2015)

If I still lived in Cranberry, I'd be there! Now it would be a 10 hour drive.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 2, 2015)

If only you lived closer!


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 2, 2015)

If I lived closer....


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I am going to cancel this for a later time.

DoctorCAD, JohnT and Rodnboro I wished we lived closer as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2015)

And I was just on my way down.


----------

